# Could've Been Interesting! 😉



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2020)

I think that the Lockheed L-210-10 is only available in resin and in 1/72....


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2020)

So you want to do a Focke-Wulf Treibflugel versus a Lockheed XFV?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2020)

Don't give me ideas! 
Was a bit of time gap between them, wasn't it? 🤨🤔


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 23, 2020)

HUMA did the Focke-Wulf Treibflugel in plastic 1/72 scale

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 23, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> Don't give me ideas!
> Was a bit of time gap between them, wasn't it? 🤨🤔


Well.....
If you want to delve into the "Luft '46" realm, than anything is possible.

As for the Treibflugel, I saw some kits in 1/72, 1/48 and even one in 1/32!

The Lockheed XFV was part of a STOL thing going on with the USN - there were others, too, like the Convair XFY.
If you search Lockheed XFV and Convair XFY, you'll find all sorts of kits (like vintage Aurora) out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

